# Lake District in September



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

I am going to the Lake District for the first time September 8th onwards, and wondered if anyone who goes there that time of year could tell me if I need to book ahead or if it is relatively quite then. I prefer CS's or small sites with limited facilitys. Thank you! Helen


----------



## 89335 (May 20, 2005)

I love the Lake District. We've had a few holidays up there but that was before we had our van. We also used to waterski on Windemere which was fun. We've had one weekend away up there in our van (a couple of weeks ago) but that's all.

I would imagine that, with the kids back at school there shouldn't be a problem getting fixed up somewhere. I've had a good look at my CC map and there's plenty of red dots up there (CL sites).

We intend to do more of the north lakes in future cos we usually just stick around Coniston and Windemere and the surrounding areas.


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

*Lakes in September*

Hi Helen, we're going to do our maiden flight in our new Bessacarr 1st Sept through to 24th ish Sept. Maybe we'll see you. I'm not planning to book anywhere as Andy sez there shouldn't be a problem with the churubs back in their cages (one BIG reason for going then). Oh! by the way a BIG welcome to the forums. I'm a newbie too but the guys and gals seem to be a good bunch . . . with loads of help and friendlyness.  Jeffus. 8)


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Lakes in September*



Jeffus said:


> Hi Helen, we're going to do our maiden flight in our new Bessacarr 1st Sept through to 24th ish Sept. Maybe we'll see you. I'm not planning to book anywhere as Andy sez there shouldn't be a problem with the churubs back in their cages (one BIG reason for going then). Oh! by the way a BIG welcome to the forums. I'm a newbie too but the guys and gals seem to be a good bunch . . . with loads of help and friendlyness.  Jeffus. 8)


Hi to you too,
If you should see a Sundance LP with an Irish Setter, on your travels, then it's probably me, come over and say Hi


----------



## Jeffus (May 1, 2005)

*Thanks*

Hi again Helen, we will look out for you. If you see a bloke stepping in and out of his new Bessie E795, looking at it in wrapt adoration and walking up to it with a clean rag in his hand and polishing it endlessly *IT'S ME* thanks for the invite. Jeffus (and boss-us). :lol:


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

When we've been the only problem is at caravan club sites at weekends. or C&CC at Keswick.

Hope you all have a great time :lol: 

8)


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

one of the nicest places to visit is highdam and lowdam near newby bridge - there is a lovely walk round there - thinking about it the carpark would probably make a good wild camping spot  

Its near stot park bobbin mill which is also good to visit ( english heritage - old bobin mill with guided tours)


----------



## 89335 (May 20, 2005)

arthur1 said:


> one of the nicest places to visit is highdam and lowdam near newby bridge - there is a lovely walk round there - thinking about it the carpark would probably make a good wild camping spot
> 
> Its near stot park bobbin mill which is also good to visit ( english heritage - old bobin mill with guided tours)


i n t e r e s t i n g . . . .

might check that out next time we pass through Newby Bridge


----------



## 89411 (May 22, 2005)

high dams and low dams is beautiful - need to check the maps cos a bit off beaten track but deffo worth it

quite a steep hill to start with but the lovely walk round the water - plenty of places for picnics 

the water is rather cold though - so wouldn't recomend a swim ( even on a hot day )  

can't remember seeing any signs about overnight stops - and as i have said its set back a bit so would probably be quite good


----------

